# graphics/eom stopped showing .tif files



## YuryG (Sep 9, 2017)

From one of latest updates graphics/oem (Eye Of MATE, graphic files viewer for MATE) stopped for some reason showing *.tiff files.
That's rather disappointing.
On two machines for me (amd64 and i386).


----------



## YuryG (Sep 9, 2017)

UPD. Error message: “Could not load image 'filename.tif'. Unrecognized image file format”


----------

